

Thinking Outside the Company’s Box - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/30/business/30ping.html?ex=1364529600&en=7457df4ab6e27676&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
crxnamja
people definitely need to think different!

